

CERN Launches "Global Network"community - amohr
http://cdsweb.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2010/18/News%20Articles/1262025?ln=en

======
bigjust
the internet?

~~~
electrodude
Yes, the internet, but now with new improved barriers to entry!

